# Starting from the beginning.



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello, my name is Hanna and I'm a betta addict. 

It started with one: a simple light blue piebald marble DT named Sherlock whom to this day calls a modest 2.5 GrreatChoice tank home. I now have six, and there's a very good chance I will have seven by the end of the week.

It was only one fish, how did it end up like this? 

Ear worms aside, allow me to introduce you to my small hoard: 
Moriarty: a no-nonsense black HMDT from The Betta Shop. (Yes, THAT one.) He acts tough but as soon as you disturb him for a water change or wake him up for any given reason he pales out to a sickly brownish-tan. Needless to say, he's a bit of a drama queen. Hence the name. 
Sherlock: my first properly cared for betta. He began life as a piebald sky blue DT and marbled out to a beautiful variegated blue throughout his body. He is very patient, and holds a dear place in my heart. 
Watson: a timid mustard gas DT with brilliant Armageddon spots. Show him his reflection and he'll fight it to the death, but faced with anything else (take my finger for example) he flees to the safety of his plants. He came to me with moderate fin rot and took several weeks to finally 'open up' and his beautiful personality finally shone through.
Irene Adler: my feisty, flirty CT cambodian female. She looks like nothing special in direct light, but in the right lighting has blue iridescence covering her entire body that would put a peacock to shame. 
Hamish: My mellow, longest finned royal blue DT. He began life as a beautiful teal butterfly but then marbled out into a lovely royal blue with a teal wash. He doesn't move around as much as he used to, but that's only because his finnage weighs him down. 
Breaking my Sherlock theme, allow me to introduce you to the newest member of my little family: Star Lord. He was 100% an impulse buy and is a true multi-color EEHMPK. He only displays the EE phenotype on his right side, so he has quite the character! 

This will henceforth be the journal of my fish ramblings, musings, excitements, and rants. Stay tuned if you wish!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

It's very hard to have just one betta. I'm sure if I had the room and funds I'd have more than two lol.

All of your fish sound interesting. I hope you'll post pictures of everyone.


----------

